
It's official: Users navigate flat UI designs 22 per cent slower - linux2647
http:///09/05/flat_uis_designs_are_22_per_cent_slower_official
======
linux2647
It could be concluded that a UI should use a flat design to slow users down at
various screens to ensure they don't wiz through said screens. I'm thinking
primarily of, "Are you sure you want to delete all of your documents?" kind of
screen.

------
brudgers
Link broken

~~~
linux2647
Dang. It was an AMP link and I must have cut the entire first half on
accident.

Link:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/05/flat_uis_designs_ar...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/05/flat_uis_designs_are_22_per_cent_slower_official/)

